# Wtb single man flip shanty



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Any 1 man's out there? I'm sick of dragging my 2 man to fish by myself

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

Your location isn't coming up. Where are you


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

bwrpwr6 said:


> Any 1 man's out there? I'm sick of dragging my 2 man to fish by myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Message me, I have something you may be interested for a reasonable price. Pull or tow


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Harryhunter101 said:


> Your location isn't coming up. Where are you


I'm in Atwater 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

bwrpwr6 said:


> I'm in Atwater
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


Lucas 44843


----------

